# Poll: What's your yak?



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Red, how do you mark two different types :?:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

ManjiMike said:


> Red, how do you mark two different types :?:


Forum doesn't let us do that Mike. Pick the one you spend the most time in, I reckon.

Red.


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Definitely the biggest poll I have seen.


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

I voted for Prowler Elite 4.5 but I also have a Swing


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> you post another (call it my second yak) poll for those of us who have more than one.


Agree with occy, to accurately show a true impression of what is popular among akffers for intending buyers all yaks should show in polls


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbdcOPYAABXfgAASQAGJUoBIkAAvb9+AIABoVhT1AAbSG0jQ0Ip5Jppsp6jRoBpkaC4EqcYMS+DHqXKGlapRmW7t6wfvOwYNqQzjIoAdKdpNrHbSi7LEiR4SHpAoDBqs4kCVeUFLR16ComcfmXCNDOsNWvEvxdyRThQkLdcOPYA=


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

I currently own a Tarpon 120 that I am in the process of selling to buy a Hobie Revo. The Tarpon has been a great Yak as Davey G would agree. They are very stable, track exceptionally well for a shorter yak (this is due to the unique hull design according the sales guy). I am hoping for an upgrade to a Hobie Revo which will allow me to travel greater distances and enjoy the hands free option.
I also have a Tarpon 130 which is the tandem version and it too is a great yak although I do not have it set up for fishing. It's more of a family fun kinda yak.

Wayne


----------



## fathersson (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey The Canyon didn't get a mention :roll:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXz2J14AACbfgAASQIcAECtoXAA/596gMADW0xE9JGmgeo0GgADQNTTIxSekAw0E0GgNU/SDKEbSeoyepoGjTahQEwpjw35yqpio0+Ql632igJN6OZpF5pwRUaUvb0iA+aC24uGJFhNsnOG0kGZRWwprCLWTn61QXiO4e4WCpdDxytB0Ckg41NNBBk9yMIAqSUaNcspo+/r6pCSR+S6VfmHAiggMAyAPwG0GA3094pLkQbUN2iSGSPGJHEq9iEFWWNgKrgRTJIKZs8Kz6x4KbYlyV2nAwb1SApIEyC+Oy2NQLY5Of8XckU4UJB89ideA


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Only problem with the poll is that a yak with 1 of end up as 0 percent, that says that nobody has one when they do.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYTHoUQAACTfgAASUIfgAgAx0Ao/7/+gMACsoaqfqekbIKZDygM1DT0jQMAMmmgyGCGmI0YGp6ho1TNEaGhp6agNMjQgOCGNNmLvden7HKhqudizQ5rBbA1LhI3CsA9PVdM50pLqJRrr9IGnTCdG4iDoc43O4gE8rGItoMA+A/FI7g3LBFCfD30sOcbHHKSsWprCWallWr6gXIKWjKWawlM3m4g0sNbTZrS8Pi0byjCIQmYEBSW36TI3PF9t7472mexsGvAuUPCOKMAv1mCHKWKVui5P4u5IpwoSEJj0KIA=


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Damn if all the swing owners weren't so apathetic we would have won again......I think its just that we know we have the best yak and dont see the point in shouting about. 8)

Hobies won???? there not a real kayak are they????...hell they've got peddles.....kinda reminds me of those amusement rides they have on calm water holiday spots. You know with the paddle wheels. :? :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> I think its just that we know we have the best yak and dont see the point in shouting about.


Paul just contented owners mate, and not worried where we fall in the pecking order as its irrelevent to our enjoyment of them as yaks


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSSUc6cAAA1bgAAQQKcACFgALu/fgCAASIptE0YTaT0jTaTA1T0yhkPU0YgM0WqnBJ2Svobxs6jPZ3n00QIhOSQYjrVW3aIJkQyJmztjBhHBVluz3llVOUESFiq2JqSncXckU4UJAklHOnA=


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Ocean Kayak sounding off!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

A strange pedal-powered torpedo-shaped space craft glides smoothly past the starship enterprize...

Spock: It's a kayak Jim, just not as we know it


----------

